# D2G won't take a charge.



## sitrick2 (Jun 15, 2011)

So I've got an interesting problem with my wife's D2G. The thing refuses to take a charge. The only situation it will power on at all is if it is connected to a wall charger, and even then it will only power on long enough to get into either clockworkmod recovery (the phone was rooted and running Fission, but I ran a recovery to stock rooted, which seemed to be successful, but I can't say for sure because I can't boot the phone all the way), or, when I reboot the system from CWM, it will get to the boot logo and then die.

So, thinking it might be a worth a shot to try a different battery, to see if that might take a charge or if I could at least get into the system long enough to unroot or sbf, I took it into verizon. They let me borrow a full battery (which didn't work), but they told me essentially, since I got back to the stock droid eye bootlogo, that if I could get the phone back to stock -- or even just get it so CWM doesn't load on a wall charger -- they'd take it back and honor the warranty.

I'm not trying to commit warranty fraud or anything, and if there's no solution to this we'll eat the cost and deal with it, but I figured it was worth checking out here since they said they'd take it back: anybody have any thoughts on how to either delete CWM, get the phone to take a charge, or get it to not take a charge at all?

If it's totally borked I'm thinking I might just try to take it apart and find the problem. I'd imagine it's just a soldier joint that came loose? Figure there's no harm in experimenting on a paperweight.

Anyway, any thoughts, tips, hints, etc would be appreciated.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Have you tried sbf'ing with another battery?

edit: thats to get it back to stock so they will take it under warranty.


----------



## sitrick2 (Jun 15, 2011)

When they tried a new fully charged battery in Verizon it still wouldn't boot up past the boot logo.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

You need bootloader for sbf'ing. Hold up on the keyboard while booting. Google "sbf for d2g" and you should be able to find directions & everything you need.


----------



## nuclearmistake (Aug 21, 2011)

sitrick2 said:


> When they tried a new fully charged battery in Verizon it still wouldn't boot up past the boot logo.


If you're on a custom rom, the phone won't charge without being booted. The bootloader to SBF won't charge the phone, even if it's plugged in, and it will fail to SBF if the battery drops too low.

What you need to do is charge a battery either outside of your phone or in another phone, and hope the phone is physically able to read the battery status so it doesn't falsely abort the SBF.

If you don't feel like hunting down a battery charger for motorolla d2/d2g/dx batteries (which are all the same), I've heard some stories of people bastardizing their charger to touch the DC wires to the contacts on the battery manually to make it charge, which I wouldn't recommend, but it's an option (after you've done enough research to not push current into your battery backwards -- WHICH WOULD BE BAD).

After the SBF, pull the battery, then put it back in and power the phone on while pressing "x" on the hard keyboard... when you see a picture of a droid with an exlaimation point or a box near it, press the search button on your hard keyboard... select "wipe data" from the menu, and then reboot... it might come back to life. If not, doing the SBF will AT LEAST get your stock boot animation back.


----------



## sitrick2 (Jun 15, 2011)

Meh, the phone's borked, and we found out we were past the exchange period by a week or so anyway. The good news is that we sweet talked Verizon into giving us an early upgrade for it (plus getting a second early upgrade for me), so we're both getting G-Nex's. So if anyone wants a borked D2G or a DX, lemme know, heh.


----------



## albinoman109 (Nov 26, 2011)

Ill take the x!


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

ill take it lol. All else fails it can sit there on my desk and not get touched like my dpro


----------



## sitrick2 (Jun 15, 2011)

Retrospectively I'm actually gonna try and crack open the D2G, see if I can't find what I assume is a broken soldier joint somewhere and maybe fix it. If nothing else it'll be a fun learning experience just seeing the guts of it.


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

sitrick2 said:


> Meh, the phone's borked, and we found out we were past the exchange period by a week or so anyway. The good news is that we sweet talked Verizon into giving us an early upgrade for it (plus getting a second early upgrade for me), so we're both getting G-Nex's. So if anyone wants a borked D2G or a DX, lemme know, heh.


its not borked i could fix for u but ill take the x and pay for it i need it for deving to test roms..?







please lol good price..

edit: i actually need a d2g and a x for my roms as i have a d2 and inc and i do roms for d2, inc, dx, d2g.. hook it up w a good price


----------

